# Those who suffer from Diarrhea and LG, possibly weakened PFM?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Any of you previously suffer from consistent loose stools or diarrhea *PRIOR *to you leaky gas symptoms?

For over a year I didn't have a solid stool, and since it didn't affect my quality of life I just ignored it and carried on with my life.

After this I began to notice comments regarding leaky gas and I never really took into account how my loose stools could have contributed.

Our pelvic floor muscles can be weakened if they aren't used sufficiently, where loose stools clearly don't require the same pelvic strength as formed stools. Doctors and specialists have even stated that they become weak by 'not keeping them active' and interestingly 'extended use of laxatives' which made me realise that long term loose bowel movements can contribute.

It states having such issues can cause you to have difficulty to empty you bowel and accidentally passing wind.

Im certain majority of you have read about pelvic floor dysfunction, but how many of you have actively carried out the exercises on a long term basis? It can take up to several weeks or even months to have noticeable improvements. Think of it like a bicep, if you did a week of short term weight lifting it will show little change compared to those who stick to it consistently for months, where the same goes for a pelvic muscles.

Please leave any comments and suggests. I have hundreds of views on my topic forums but little feedback. Even if you don't have an account please make one so we can support each other and offer our ideas/progression.

All the best to you guys. At 19 years old I have no plan to live a life with this dysfunction and its exactly that reason I'm so motivated to get past this and hopefully help many of you too. I have an appointment with pelvic floor incontinence specialists and I will share their thoughts on my situation.

*Sites:*
http://www.pelvicfloorfirst.org.au/pages/how-can-i-tellif-i-have-a-pelvic-floor-problem.html


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

mylifeisover said:


> Any of you previously suffer from consistent loose stools or diarrhea *PRIOR *to you leaky gas symptoms?


Yes.



> After this I began to notice comments regarding leaky gas and I never really took into account how my loose stools could have contributed.


It was only recently that I found out the reason for my stinking smell: enlarged internal hemorrhoids, preventing the anal sphincter from fully closing. This was diagnosed - and explained - by my proctologist. A week after starting Anucort-HC (hydrocortisone acetate suppositories) the issue was resolved. It comes back if I stop the suppositories. Inflammation is therefore the culprit in my case.


----------

